# WhatsApp chat - proof of relationship



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello again lovely people on this forum,

Here is a question on proof of relationship:

- How do you provide your whatsapp chat? 

Mine is since 2013 and its is really huge, to scroll it back might take several days i guess but i have sent the history to myself and tried to print so the size of it is too big and i think its too personal as well. So may be i can select different pages of each month? 

- I also seen on a previous threads that people somehow provide only logs but not the actual conversation, how do you do that? 


Thank you all for the advise


----------



## jb24lagrosa (Apr 21, 2014)

Too right.. I will be using a screen shoot of my messager of facebook showing 10ooo plus older messages as i cant scroll back as everytime i reach aug 2014 it goes back to may 2015, then i just explain at the button.. Then i extract some convo which has 3months interval , because having very long logs is not practical


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

Make screen shots ,or give them your log in information


----------



## will1927 (Sep 21, 2013)

hi,we used viber and emails going back 1 year, which easily printed off also we used screen shot from my iPhone, imessage and face time going back 3 months only.


Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (settlement) in Philippines, manila

submitted online...............march 3rd
vfs/documents submitted...march 11th
passport submitted............march 23rd (Passport Pass back service used)
email from ukvi and vfs .....April 29th
passport with visa arrived...April 30th (50 days)

visa...........33 months
valid from 03/06/2015 to 03/03/2018


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Sonne31 said:


> or give them your log in information


Don't actually do this. a) They won't use it, b) It's a personal security risk, and c) You're making unnecessary work for the officer reviewing your case.

Screenshots or timestamped chat logs are fine. If you have an enormous WhatsApp chat log, you can cut a lot of the text out so that it still demonstrates frequent communication.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

I actually also have a query on this - what i have done in the past is, is emailed our whatsaap convo to myself and deleted it off whattsaap. When i open it up it opens up in word/ notepad format and it doesnt show the year :$ 

What do I do and how do i print off whattsaap chats?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Princess86 said:


> I actually also have a query on this - what i have done in the past is, is emailed our whatsaap convo to myself and deleted it off whattsaap. When i open it up it opens up in word/ notepad format and it doesnt show the year :$
> 
> What do I do and how do i print off whattsaap chats?


I did it the same way you did, but I didn't delete the chat off whatsapp.

It should appear similar to this when you open it up in notepad:

01/02/2015 12:10:02: Princess86: Hello
01/02/2015 12:11:29: i.need.help: Hey

Year and time included. Once printed, I wrote 'Whatsapp chat log' by hand.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

i.need.help - it doesnt, it gives the time and date only :$


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Princess86 said:


> i.need.help - it doesnt, it gives the time and date only :$


It might depend on what phone you have. I use an iPhone and it displays the complete date.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, Android doesn't show the year for me either, but I put "WhatsApp Chat Logs May 2014 to May 2015" in the heading before printing it off, and it's in chronological order, so I really don't think they will nitpick over the year.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I just did a screenshot each week at the beginning of a new day of messaging ensuring the date was visible. I don't think ECOs nitpick about how these types of messages are presented but a printed screenshot is a lot more credible then a load of text on a sheet of paper imo.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

secretlobster said:


> Yeah, Android doesn't show the year for me either, but I put "WhatsApp Chat Logs May 2014 to May 2015" in the heading before printing it off, and it's in chronological order, so I really don't think they will nitpick over the year.


I have used Android phone and it showed me full date dd/mm/yyyy and time I'm not sure how you are backing up the chat, when you open it in notepad -select all -copy them and paste it to Word file


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

famalove said:


> I have used Android phone and it showed me full date dd/mm/yyyy and time I'm not sure how you are backing up the chat, when you open it in notepad -select all -copy them and paste it to Word file


If it's already opened in notepad, what's the point of opening it up in Word.


----------

